# Any new litters in North or South Dakota



## pcollins29 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a lonely male rat looking for the companionship of 1 or 2 new male friends. I can't seem to locate any breeders close to me. I live in Mandan, North Dakota. If any one knows a breeder or IS a breeder with in a hundred miles or so, i would be willing to travel. please help and Thank you . I have checked listings of ratteries and there seems to be none listed in the North Dakota or South Dakota area. If you know of one, please let me know


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

I am not sure about breeders but i am a small rat rescue in South Dakota and we currently have 6 males possibly 7 males for adoption. I would be more than happy to work out transportation if needed!  Just let me know!


----------

